

How much do your meetings actually cost? - mynd
http://clockblock.io/

======
Richyb
Niiiiice... Will need to use this in all my meetings. Love that it's
responsive too.

------
paulyang
Amazing! will use it all the time!

------
rashad803
Great!

------
valmont33
awesome.

